# hunting with my gamo young hunter



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i've read that alot of you guys dont look these spanish made rifles but actually the one i purchased from cabelas in awsome. i've killed my squirrels and other assorted animals. for anyone who is look to get the next step up from "walmart guns" the gamo guns are probly your best bet.

i also got a Crosman Pumpmaster 760 which ive taken squirrels with....but i nicked this freaking rabbit in the ear... he was probly only >20 ft away

yea i know i suck sometimes.....lol i was nervous :-?


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Rabbit fever? haha, its alright it happens to everyone. Haven't heard much about gamos, how much did it costs you? What is it like? I own a 10/22 and am more than pleased with it.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well it had a crappy scope on it....and they were charging like $130 for the gun and scope combo....i just got the gun for $100

i love it...i had a powerline 880 and it barely took down a red squirrel with 10 pumps and a hunting pellet

but the gamo is a break barrel....i had a lil trouble last summer some crap stuff fell out of the trigger area....i didnt touch the gun for like 2 weeks went back and it was fine...good thing is that it rarely needs to be oiled it shoots rele smooth :sniper:

i remember one time...my friend was like wow dude you couldnt hit the bard side of a barn....just then i see this fat grey squirrel and the only shot i had was this lil opening on the head...after the shot it didnt move...and my friend started laughing soo hard i was ****** but some wind came and blew him over..turns out the shot went directly into his eye and out the top of his head :sniper: (no scope none the less)


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

awesome, and for 100 dollars you cant go wrong for a gun.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

you really can't....i mean that one time was the only problem last summer i had with it....

but has anyone used the Crosman Pumpmaster 760....cuz i got it as a back up gun and was just wondering with 10 pumps and special hunting pellets what can i take down with it??

the fps is like 625 with a bb and 610? with a pellet


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The 760 should work fine, but you don't want to be using it much further than about thirty or forty feet. The best affordable pellets you can use would be Beeman Gold-Coated hollow-points, while using headshots. The best pellets I've ever seen have to be ordered at www.predatorpellets.com and they run about $12 a tin, but they are more for pest control than for hunting.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

aylor70 said:


> awesome, and for 100 dollars you cant go wrong for a gun.


For 150, you can have a 10/22. :huh:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i have a gamo silver shadow and have shot many rabbits and squirrels with it. i shot a cottontail at 82 yards with it. it goes 1000 fps. it was $240 with a scope but it was a bad scope so i bought a simmons 3x9, its not a great scope but it is perfect for a pellet gun. i have shot so many things with it you wouldnt believe, we once had a wild cat getting up in our barn walls and spraying everything, one night i was spotlighting the field and i saw him. i got my gun and shot him right between the eyes, paced it off at 46 yards. these guns are extremely accurate and have plenty enough power to take down rabbits and squirrels. a 10/22 is a better gun for the money, but a pellet gun is loads more fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah clean kill actually those gold hollow tip pellets are what i use....and for the 760 i got some copperhead hyper velocity hunting pellets....since i just got this gun(second one ive had...the old one was in bad condition) i figured i needed pellets anyway so i got them.

just keep me posted on this gun and maybe some good hunting stories with it or any of the gamos

good luck and good for the head :sniper:


----------

